# How young is too young to shoot?



## Blue (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been shooting since I was maybe 5 years old, my father taught me all the fundametals of safety and shooting. Recently mt dad bought me a Glock 19 to use at the *range*. Now I told some of my friends who in turn told their parents. Now I have some lady breathing down my neck like I'm some sort of gangster. She tells me I'm too young to operate firearms and that my father made a mistake teaching me to shoot. She then went on to say that I am a dangerous threat to the community and wants to get the police involved. Even though the pistol is safely stored far away from any ammunition so accidents wont happen. Anyway have any ideas on how to get this lady off my neck?


----------



## moobob (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't try to handle this as a teenager. Tell your father about the situation. Oh, and get new friends.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2009)

moobob said:


> Don't try to handle this as a teenager. Tell your father about the situation. Oh, and get new friends.



Yep!;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 4, 2009)

moobob said:


> Don't try to handle this as a teenager. Tell your father about the situation. Oh, and get new friends.


 
Word...Is she Hot


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 4, 2009)

And you, young man, have learned a valuable life lesson.  You don't have to tell everything you know.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

Remember -  Mouth, Shut; Eyes, Open; Ears, Open  :2c:

This will serve you well in the future.

Never let the level of your armament be known to the general public, ignorance (on their part) is bliss, and excellent protection/defense on your part.  :confused:

Now - do pushups until every other board members' arms get tired.:eek:


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 4, 2009)

moobob said:


> Don't try to handle this as a teenager. Tell your father about the situation. Oh, and get new friends.



+1.  I'd also go as far as to say that a person like that probably isn't worth your breath talking to.  Let your father handle it, wait for the dust to settle, and go on your merry way.  :2c:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 4, 2009)

I learnt to shoot as soon as I could hold a rifle up by myself.  

She sounds like a hippy, learn to ignore her.  You will need this skill later in life


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 4, 2009)

7 or 8yrs old, or so, for me. :cool: .22LR, and .410.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 5, 2009)

Even though your Dad is probably teaching you safety, keeping you on the range and instilling discipline...  

Take a few hunter Safetey and Shooter's Safety Classes from an organized group - Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, NRA, YMCA, Boy Scouts, Local Hunter /Firearm Safety Groups, or JROTC - certificates will mean more to some people than true knowledge, and you might learn a few things that will make you a better and safer shooter.:2c:

Oh, that'll probably get the anti-gun lady off your back too.


----------



## Blue (Jun 5, 2009)

ha Thanks for all the replies guys, I already let my dad know. Also, soon I'll be taking a tactical pistol course with a local firearm academy.


----------

